# Western ultramount pro plus, wiring, & f250 -550 truck mount FS



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

really nice western ultramount pro plus heavy duty snow plow with truck mount and wiring. Mount is for 99-2004 f250 - f550. Plow is 7.5ft long with 4 springs and two shocks and support board. Its a heavy plow. Had new front blade, back drag blade installed last winter. Asking 3500 bo.


----------

